# MMA Conditioning



## LoneRider (Sep 30, 2008)

Greetings. I intend to start taking up MMA in about a year or so, after I finish an Individual Augmentee assignment with the Navy (basically working for an Army unit despite being a Navy officer). After that's done I'll be (God Willing) transferring my commission to the US Army (around next October). 

 Currently I PT five to six days a week alternating with the following general schedule. Running (distance or speed), Swimming (upwards of 1000-2000 m or yds), and Strength training (full body circuits in Crossfit type fashions). I alternate running and swimming days for distance or speed (basically if I ran distance on Monday my Thursday run would be for speed). 

 A typical circuit for me might be something like this:

 30-45 minutes continuous for as many sets as possible of:

 25 and 5 pushups (25 regular/5 diamond)
 30 back extensions
 Squats (with 2 plates): 20 reps
 8 pullups 
 20 plate situps (45 lbs plate). 

How might I balance training to be Army fit with the unique demands of MMA physical training? 

 Any advice would be much appreciated...Especially ways to keep fit on my upcoming deployment (with an Army BCT).


----------



## jarrod (Oct 1, 2008)

what you're doing is just fine.  there is a trend in mma to disregard distance swimming/running but i for one think it is just as important.  you may want to slowly integrate some plyometric work in at some point, but what you're doing right now looks like it would develop a very good fitness base until you actually get into training.  just keep an eye on your diet & get plenty of sleep whenever possible. 

jf


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 1, 2008)

I also use kettlebells a lot for strength and do a lot of bag work for strength workouts as well.


----------



## Skpotamus (Oct 6, 2008)

What you're doing looks good for physical conditioning.  

Do you have any training as of now?  MArtial arts or fighting related?  You might ask around your post and see if there's any brazilian jiu-jitsu, boxing or Muay Thai guys willing to work out with you and get you started.  Who knows, you might even have some guys with MMA experience who could help get you started.  

If you're looking for more ideas on different workouts or ways to vary your own:

check out www.rossboxing.com  Ross Enamait does conditioning work for a lot of boxers and some mma fighters (Chuck Liddell included).

www.trainforstrength.com  is run by Scrapper.  A former Navy UDT man and fighter.  He has a set of workouts on his site for free that I used to use when getting ready for fights.  

Both are incredible at conditioning and coaching.  As an added benefit, ross has a lot of videos of himself working out that help motivate you (he can do one handed standing rollouts with a freaking weight vest on!)


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 9, 2008)

My martial arts experience total is as follows (I'm currently 25 right now): 
 Skopotamus,

 Tae Kwon Do (ages 11-14)
 Western Boxing (ages 19-21)
 Wing Chun (ages 22-present)
 Rudimentary Military Combatives (ages 20-22)

 And I'll definitely ask around post, especially to see if there are ways to integrate mixed martial arts training with military fitness.


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 9, 2008)

you sound really fit and tough to me.  
since you seem to have more experience with striking ma, i would really focus on brazilian jujutsu to learn about grappling for mma. Even if you consider yourself a natural grappler, checkout -submission- moves on youtube, rehearse chokes and takedowns in your mind if you do not have the chance to work with a partner-if so, even better. 

just my two cents as i am fairly new to mma and still slightly scrawny.  however, it's not just strength, using ones head, being in the right position all the time with a wealth of powerful techniques is most important. that will make your game amazing.  submissions in mma are quite elegant.  as it is, the boxing in combination with taekwondo will surely give you great striking ability.

j


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been long out of practice in the Tae Kwon Do element. I can through waist high kicks and that's about it. I really intend to use kicks a-la Muay Thai and attack the legs and hip areas more than anything else. I can trade punches, but I do not consider myself a grappler by any stretch of the imagination. BJJ is the next style I intend to take up either next year or the year after...


----------



## tko4u (Oct 12, 2008)

Search on the internet for Sean Sherks training regimen. Its on here somewhere but it is SICK. The guy has cardio for days!


----------



## LoneRider (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey,

 A quick update. I've added kettlebell training (modified, because we don't have kettlebells on our Forward Operating Base) to my repertoire, utilizing the 25 and 35 lbs plates as great expedients for KB swings.


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree that what you have going already is good. I also agree that you should check out Sherks regime. There are loads of different exercises and routines you can utilise, so you should never get bored with your workouts. 
One thing I would recommend is plenty of conditioning of the joints and bones, especially shin and forearm. Don't want this to happen......





 
Good luck with the training and MMA career


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandstorm said:


> I agree that what you have going already is good. I also agree that you should check out Sherks regime. There are loads of different exercises and routines you can utilise, so you should never get bored with your workouts.
> One thing I would recommend is plenty of conditioning of the joints and bones, especially shin and forearm. Don't want this to happen......
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah. I do a lot of Crossfit-esque programs that always vary and when I feel boredom setting in I change things up. For instance here was today's workout.

 30 minutes for as many sets as possible (I completed 4)

 10 x manmakers with 25 lbs dumbells
  5 x overhead presses with 25 lbs dumbbells
 25 x four count flutter kicks with a 35 lbs. plate held over my chest
 14 x pullups 
 10 x hanging leg levers from the pullup bar

Then I did 20 minutes of cardio training on the elliptical at a high level. 

 I've come up with an interesting way to both condition and work on striking techniques. It's called the deck of cards method and all you need is a heavy bag or a partner with striking pads:

 Each suit of the deck represents a technique

 For instance:

 Spades: Power Angle kicks
 Clubs: Front kick
 Diamonds: Elbow Strikes
 Hearts: left jab/right jab combo

 Do the face value of the card for the given technique (i.e. a 10 of Spades is 10 power angle kicks per leg) until the deck is complete.

 What do you think?


----------

